# Coat tree



## DLJeffs (Sep 13, 2014)

Not finished yet but getting close enough I can show some photos. I posted a few earlier photos in my introduction but won't repeat them here. The posts and legs are mahogany. The box sides and top are made from a piece of New Zealand alder I got from a recycle lumber company. The mirror frame is also mahogany. The pegs that attach the mirror frame to the posts I turned from a piece of white oak I had (my thinking was I wanted good, solid, strong pegs.

This is just a dry fit-up after figuring out where the holes needed to be drilled for the mirror pegs. I was sweating this step because I don't have enough mahogany to remake the posts if I screwed it up.

http://i.Rule #2/OaGvc4A.jpg


The mirror frame is roughly 16 inches high by 14 inches wide and is made from 7/8 inch thick mahogany. I put a bevel on the inside radius using a panel cutting bit on my router table. It came out pretty nice if I d say so.

http://i.Rule #2/Q0th6jc.jpg

Next steps are to cut the lid for the base (box); attach some cleats on the inside of the box to support a plywood bottom; cut rabbits in the posts for the lid; decide whether to pocket drill the back part of the lid; cut some mahogany strips to frame the lid and decide on the outer shape; and get the hardware (hinges and coat hooks)

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 13, 2014)

Doug - That takes "hall tree" to a different level. Very nice! Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 13, 2014)

> That takes "hall tree" to a different level. Very nice!



Thanks Scott. Being retired I have time to work on projects like this slowly and carefully and to do plenty of hand work since I don't have a lot of machine tools. I must have stood out there and walked around the dry fit-up fifty times thinking of different ways I could mark where the mirror pegs had to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 13, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> I must have stood out there and walked around the dry fit-up fifty times thinking of different ways I could mark where the mirror pegs had to go.


Translates to quality

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2014)

Wow! I really like that. Of course now my wife saw it and is getting ideas....


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 14, 2014)

Looking good Doug I like the design, will you be mounting hooks on it?


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 14, 2014)

> Of course now my wife saw it and is getting ideas


Oops, hope I'm not making work for someone. We discovered last year that as fall and winter rolled around it became a bother to retrieve and hang coats and hats from the hall closet. So they were tossed over the back of the couch. I figured a coat tree would be a useful piece of furniture.



> I like the design, will you be mounting hooks on it?


Yes, I think four hooks, one each on the front and outside of each post. The base box isn't intended as a seat (although I think it will be sturdy enough). I see it as a place to toss gloves, maybe the dog's leash, stuff like that.

Thanks for the encouraging words. And for the helpful advice on finishes.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 14, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> The base box isn't intended as a seat (although I think it will be sturdy enough). I see it as a place to toss gloves, maybe the dog's leash, stuff like that.


In my house, it would end up being another place to pile stuff...


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Well done and I see quality throughout, wish I had the time to do things like that!


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, finally finished this coat tree. Decided to put mahogany trim around the box lid and around the bottom of the box. It just didn't look finished without the trim. Went with simple trim on the top of the columns made from the alder. Not sure I like it but it'll do for now. I can always pop them off and put on something a little subtler. Also went with concealed hinges for the box lid. Took me awhile to find them but I knew they made them. Pretty easy to install if you use a dowelling jib to control the drill bit and keep it straight. All in all I think it came out pretty good. It'll hold up our coats and jackets anyway.
http://i.Rule #2/JTJpVV1.jpg 

Decided on fairly simple hooks - partly because I didn't want to detract from the wood and partly because the fancier ones are pretty expensive.
http://i.Rule #2/uMtI2y6.jpg 

Kaiser thinks it would be much improved if we filled the box with doggie treats. Decided to go hardwareless on the box lid. I liked the plain wood finish. Oh, used Minwax water-based poly applied with a foam brush. Minimum three coats everywhere - some surfaces have four or five coats. I like that finish and will use it again unless it doesn't have the durability I hope for.
http://i.Rule #2/6adQihk.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 9, 2014)

VERY NICE! Wish it where mine!


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks great Doug! Like your dog too, I have one just like him, Mini Schnauzers are a hoot...


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks Joe and Barry. Barry - yeah, mini schnauzers are great. Kaiser's a little over 14 years old now. He is slowing down a little but will still play some. Smartest dog I've ever had too. If I put a treat inside that box it wouldn't take him long to figure out how to open it and climb inside to get the treat. I do think if we put an open 40 lb bag of dog food within range he would eat until he exploded.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 9, 2014)

Great job Doug! That is a very nice hall tree. Nice pup too.


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 10, 2014)

Problem is, you don't want to cover up such nice work with big ole coats!

Looks great, the finish really pops.

Neil


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 12, 2014)

That's not a hog, that's my dog, Kaiser the Wonder Dog.

Ooohh, wait, I get it. Ma - HOG - any. Honest, I just now figured out what you were saying. Thanks.


----------

